# What caliber for shooting coyotes



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

My son and I would like to help out the deer herds by thinning out a few coyotes from time to time. I was wondering what is a good caliber for taking them out. I have a couple of .22's but I think that's probably on the light side. I am thinking my sks or .30-06 is on the heavy side. For close in I'll be using my hunting shotguns with #4 buckshot but was wondering what is the most common rifle caliber for taking them out. My son is interested in getting an AR platform in .223 and that seems like it would be a decent caliber but I would like to hear some real world input before we lay down the $$$.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I shoot a browning medallion in 22-250. .223,.243,6mm, are all good and popular. With yotes,foxes,badgers,*****,skunks and any other predator vermin,think fast and flat and you will do alright. If you are interested in tanning and selling pelts then you also want to consider what kind of damage your chosen caliber and bullet will do to the pelts.


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

I shoot a 22-250 with a 55 grn Nosler BT. Yotes aren't super hardy. Some shoot 17's and 204's if they anticipate a bobcat coming in. Some prefer an AR platform for fast follow up or doubles. As said, flat and fast with a bullet that will come appart. 

Good luck.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Lots of variables. The .223 will do just fine. Saving pelts ? Try a Centerfire .17 or the .204 with a bullet that will hold up on impact. 22-250, 220 Swift, .243 will all do just fine. Stay away from the rim fires .17HMR, .17HM2, or the .22. They will kill ,but it won't be fast. Just my .02 cents. o-||


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I use an AR with a 52 gr Hornady BTHP bullet. Does minimal pelt damage. I also use a 204 with a Berger 35 gr BTHP and it does very little damage and I have not lost a coyote with it. Stay away from the 32 gr vmax. They tend to splatter on the surface and blow a big hole but not kill the coyote. I have a 22-250 but dont use it much. It did more damage than I like. I just bought an AR in 6x45 which is a 223 with a 243 bullet in it. I am going to try it out and see what it does. I will be shooting a Sierra 70 gr BK out of it. You dont need a fast bullet to do the job. Bullet placement is more critical. Coyotes can be a tough animal to put down.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I can't count the coyotes I've shot with a .17 Rem. I was skinning and selling the hides so we used .17s to minimize hide damage. These days I don't care so much about the hides so I use a .204 Ruger (32gr Sierra), 22-250 Rem (55gr Hornady), .223 Rem (55gr Hornady), 6mm Rem (95gr VLD) and when I really don't care about the hides I use my .257 Wby with 100gr TSXs. With my .257 they are dead before they hit the ground which is usually 10 feet back from where they were origionaly standing :mrgreen:
Out of the guns that I use, assuming your keeping the hides, I'd pick the 22-250.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I forgot to add, I always have a shotgun with copper-plated, buffered BBs in my lap. I always take a couple coyote slings with me too.


----------



## th3hunt3r.101 (Dec 7, 2010)

Well, seems most have same selections, I personally have and use a 243 with 58 gr. varmint round, and a 22-250 with 55 gr. Ballistic Silver Tip ( no exit wound) Both are awesome for long range and great knock dn power. The ar-15 also has good hitting power, but not as great for LONG ranges, but plenty of range for most shots, and cant beat the follow-up, lol For more info, please feel free to e-mail me @ [email protected] and visit my Hunting Club Web [email protected] http://thehunter-doghouse.blogspot.com/
SAFE & HAPPY HUNTING!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> I am thinking my sks or .30-06 is on the heavy side.


A dead coyote is a dead coyote.


----------



## th3hunt3r.101 (Dec 7, 2010)

30-06 on heavy side? YA THINK? LOL, well, u will need 5-6 of them to git ya ah hide to tan! 
And can someone explain how to use them thar smiley emotes?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

th3hunt3r.101 said:


> 30-06 on heavy side? YA THINK? LOL, well, u will need 5-6 of them to git ya ah hide to tan!
> And can someone explain how to use them thar smiley emotes?


Click on "Full Editor" and just click on the smilies on the right.     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll:  :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :| :mrgreen: _(O)_ -)O(- :O•-: o-|| Like that.


----------



## th3hunt3r.101 (Dec 7, 2010)

:O•-: lmbo, ok ok , point made very well,  thank you, made a quick reply didnt show them! will know better next time though huh? _(O)_ -)O(- :O•-: :arrow: :roll:  :shock:   :lol: :evil: :!: :|


----------

